# Cutting asphalt walkway



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I rent a walk behind saw and be don't with it.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

If it's not that long you can use a hand demo saw with a 14" blade. use a digging bar to pry it up.

If its a walkway the asphalt probably isn't that thick.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

How wide is that cutting is easier than just going underneath?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Maybe 36" walkway ... Not sure depth .. Just standard walkway off of a driveway.... I have a Hilte te-52 and a Bosch hammer mid-size sds... I'm sure a saw and a pry bar would make a really clean cut


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

WronGun said:


> Maybe 36" walkway ... Not sure depth .. Just standard walkway off of a driveway.... I have a Hilte te-52 and a Bosch hammer mid-size sds... I'm sure a saw and a pry bar would make a really clean cut


If anyway possible, I would go under rather than cut and patch.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

Suncoast Power said:


> If anyway possible, I would go under rather than cut and patch.


 .... I will attempt this first


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> Maybe 36" walkway ... Not sure depth .. Just standard walkway off of a driveway.... I have a Hilte te-52 and a Bosch hammer mid-size sds... I'm sure a saw and a pry bar would make a really clean cut


Small trench on each side and drive a piece of EMT through, force the dirt out of the center and put your pvc through. Done it plenty of times, 3' is nothing.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Small trench on each side and drive a piece of EMT through, force the dirt out of the center and put your pvc through. Done it plenty of times, 3' is nothing.


Mech,
A few people have posted a http://www.borzit.com and we're happy with it.
I think for the price of renting a saw, I would pick one of these up.
Says it comes with a 2" bit.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Suncoast Power said:


> Mech,
> A few people have posted a http://www.borzit.com and we're happy with it.
> I think for the price of renting a saw, I would pick one of these up.
> Says it comes with a 2" bit.


That's pretty cool and inexpensive. But for just under a sidewalk it takes little time by hand.


----------



## Helmut (May 7, 2014)

Piece of rigid pipe, one end smashed down into a point. Use hammer drill with ground rod attachement and drive it under asphalt. Cut off end and use rigid compression coupling. Done...No damage to walkway, and the only repair is planting grass seed.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I did this but had the luxury of a beast of a helper at the time.
We were hammering a conduit under a sidewalk.
Turns out, we cut the cable tv for the entire place during a very popular Novella.
Needles to say, we were not very loved while the cable company was temping it together.
That cost me $2100


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I also found that some guys like to run the site lighting in or under sidewalks using PVC or sometimes UF.
Made money on those. Seems like those people that repair heaved sidewalks keep making the same mistakes over and over.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Dig permits are free here. Never go without one.


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

backstay said:


> Dig permits are free here. Never go without one.


 you would get a permit for going down a few inches under a walkway ?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

WronGun said:


> you would get a permit for going down a few inches under a walkway ?


You're going to bury wire and or conduit a few inches?


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

backstay said:


> You're going to bury wire and or conduit a few inches?


 well I already buried it 18" across the lawn , but the part that runs under the walkway probably won't be that deep. But yes more than a few.....will bang rigid underneath it


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

WronGun said:


> well I already buried it 18" across the lawn , but the part that runs under the walkway probably won't be that deep. But yes more than a few.....will bang rigid underneath it


I was thinking it would be at least 12" deep, 18" would be better, the deeper it is the softer the soil, you maybe able to just about push emt through.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

depends on your soil. here it is usually several inches of nice dark dirt then a few inches of rocky clay. then rocks, then rock!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

WronGun said:


> well I already buried it 18" across the lawn , but the part that runs under the walkway probably won't be that deep. But yes more than a few.....will bang rigid underneath it


Isn't it 24 inches across the lawn? Or is it in conduit?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Last time I went under a walkway was by hammering a 1" piece of EMT under it with a water hose cleaning out the pipe as I went. The water also made the hammering under very easy. But messy.
Then I used the 1" EMT as a sleeve for the 1/2" PVC pipe.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Last time I went under a walkway was by hammering a 1" piece of EMT under it with a water hose cleaning out the pipe as I went. The water also made the hammering under very easy. But messy.
> Then I used the 1" EMT as a sleeve for the 1/2" PVC pipe.


Works like a champ.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Suncoast Power said:


> Mech,
> A few people have posted a http://www.borzit.com and we're happy with it.
> I think for the price of renting a saw, I would pick one of these up.
> Says it comes with a 2" bit.


If you get a Borzit use a low speed drill that can take the pressure of a pry bar as you push it thru.

And don't ever hit reverse


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Jack Legg said:


> If you get a Borzit use a low speed drill that can take the pressure of a pry bar as you push it thru.
> 
> And don't ever hit reverse
> View attachment 86073
> ...


I like your pics, but your gonna need to explain this borzit a little better. What's going on here?


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

MHElectric said:


> I like your pics, but your gonna need to explain this borzit a little better. What's going on here?


I use 4' sections of 3/4 rigid pipe
drill 4' and screw another piece of pipe on
I think it was 15' across this driveway


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

WronGun said:


> What tool would you use ? Need to cut an asphalt walkway to lay a piece of 3/4 pipe across with UF through it


I do remember digging underneath a sidewalk once with shovels to get a couple pipes across. It was in a public area, and it was much wider than the type at somebody's house. Looking back now, I would be very surprised if that sidewalk hasn't settled and cracked. I probably wouldn't do that again if I can help it.

Another time, when I was trunk slamming, I had a small 5 or 6 foot section of asphalt I had to tear out of a parking lot to put a quazite box in and feed a new sign. I just used a flat hammer drill bit to cut my line, broke it up with a sledge, and then scooped the pieces out with a shovel. Wasn't very hard at all.


----------



## mikewillnot (Apr 2, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Small trench on each side and drive a piece of EMT through, force the dirt out of the center and put your pvc through. Done it plenty of times, 3' is nothing.


Lately, with cement walks, I drive an old piece of 1" rigid or gas pipe or whatever underneath, with a cap threaded on first end. Remove cap and insert 1/2" pvc.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

mikewillnot said:


> Lately, with cement walks, I drive an old piece of 1" rigid or gas pipe or whatever underneath, with a cap threaded on first end. Remove cap and insert 1/2" pvc.


The cap must create some resistance.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

mikewillnot said:


> Lately, with cement walks, I drive an old piece of 1" rigid or gas pipe or whatever underneath, with a cap threaded on first end. Remove cap and insert 1/2" pvc.


You can also use a "Well Point" on the end when you drive it. I think 1 1/4" is the smallest size, but you can reduce it to 1". 
Works pretty good and is pretty cheap.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Wirenuting said:


> You can also use a "Well Point" on the end when you drive it. I think 1 1/4" is the smallest size, but you can reduce it to 1".
> Works pretty good and is pretty cheap.


I have found that using a pipe with a plain end goes straighter than other end finishes. I've never used a jet nozzle for a hose but I've seen others use it with great success.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

A plain garden hose works well. All you need is flow to move the dirt.
When I was an inspector we had an old man who was a plumbing inspector, so old when he started in the trade, he built outhouses in Kentucky using a shovel, hammer and saw; that was what became the plumbing industry. Anyway, the first wells he put in were done with a garden hose. If you could get pressurized water on the site, he could make you a well. Pipe and a garden hose is all he needed. You just want to go 3' sidways? Should be no problem. Hopefully you have a hill for the water to drain down. You could use a length of PVC and put a spigot on it. Cut it off when you're done and there's your pipe.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> A plain garden hose works well. All you need is flow to move the dirt.
> When I was an inspector we had an old man who was a plumbing inspector, so old when he started in the trade, he built outhouses in Kentucky using a shovel, hammer and saw; that was what became the plumbing industry. Anyway, the first wells he put in were done with a garden hose. If you could get pressurized water on the site, he could make you a well. Pipe and a garden hose is all he needed. You just want to go 3' sidways? Should be no problem. Hopefully you have a hill for the water to drain down. You could use a length of PVC and put a spigot on it. Cut it off when you're done and there's your pipe.


Reminded me, I've seen plumbers use black pipe with a ballvalve on one end hooked to an air compressor, they blast their way through dirt fast.


----------

